
We’ve started to uncover the true purpose of dreams - anastalaz
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23931873-300-weve-started-to-uncover-the-true-purpose-of-dreams/
======
bryanrasmussen
it would be reasonable in that being depressed makes you tired and sleepy.

------
dangoljames
Paywall at New Scientist? Weak Tea...

